# anyone in Europe?



## dolceragazza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi there, I'm looking for people in Europe, I myself am from Bulgaria, I'm curious to meet SAers in real life not just on the net.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Bulgaria! How exotic! As a fellow Balkanese, I greet you.  I'm from Croatia, btw.


----------



## Thumbelina (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm in Ireland.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

We have Bulgarian friends and I sometimes get to babysit their kids.. so far I learned " Amka" means eat. :lol


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

hi, 

I am an aussie living in germany.


----------



## dolceragazza (Jul 14, 2005)

hey everybody! 

i'm sorry i took long to reply, can't seem to manage my time well these days. and maybe today of all days i needed this site the most, it has a soothing effect on my soul. i guess you must be familiar with the feeling. 
anyways, i'm a hell of a conversation-starter so...heh. i'm at a loss for words right now. :hide


----------

